# Question about shrimps.



## underwaterking (Oct 23, 2010)

Is it safe to transfer 2 shrimps to a tank where the ph is between 7.5 and 8 ?
the ph in the tank they in are now is a bit more than 7.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BluBje (Oct 23, 2010)

I say yes you can, shrimps can handle a lot more than we think...I have a huge population and had too move them 3x and they all survived they are very strong!
It may depend on what shrimps you have mine are the Japonika's and they are very strong, good luck!!


----------



## underwaterking (Oct 23, 2010)

BluBje said:


> I say yes you can, shrimps can handle a lot more than we think...I have a huge population and had too move them 3x and they all survived they are very strong!
> It may depend on what shrimps you have mine are the Japonika's and they are very strong, good luck!!


thanks!
I just moved them, doing just fine at the moment, they are exploring the tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can move any creature from tank to tank. If the ph is different then what you should do is drip acclimate them. Ph shock can easily kill - doesn't happen instantly. Really important when bringing fish home from the store or any other place.


----------



## FYGirl (Nov 19, 2010)

I think that is no problem.


----------

